# What is your Role here on TalkClassical?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If you were asked, "What is your Role here on TalkClassical" what would you say? I've come to pleasantly notice how certain individuals seem to take up particular role on this forum that aren't imitated entirely by anyone else. People find their favorite thread, and make it their "life's work" to take care of it, update it, etc. Others take a whole sub-forum and contribute to any discussion on that subject for the majority of their posts. Others just like identifying mystery pieces on the "Identifying Music" subforum most! Or, others come to this forum with a purpose in mind, to share something special with everyone else. What is your role?

If I had one, besides being the laziest moderator around here , I would say I like to add my two cents about Russian music here and there, wherever I can. I tend to stay in the general Classical discussion (and Community forum), but make appearances in the Orchestral Music subforum, and sometimes the Woodwinds and Brass subforum. I've made posts in all the subforums, but those few are the most for me.

I'm the Russian music advocate of TalkClassical!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine is wanderlust exploring new worlds sailing on seas of infinite soundscapes...Sharing with others what i find interesting which can be almost everything im unpredictable even for myself...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Making sure that all of you WORSHIP LUDIWG VAN BEETHOVEN!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Combating the anti-Wagnerian sentiment to the best of my ability.

And seriously, I am here mostly to learn from other folks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am here to support the other geezers in our rearguard action as we retreat to the proverbial chimney corner. Once we are driven into it, our grumbles and mumbles will be ignored (even more than at present), so any delay is a small victory.

 > :tiphat: >


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> What is your Role here on TalkClassical?


Errr...I have a role?

Aw shucks. Why thank you 

I'm not sure what it is though. Okay - I'm probably not the archetype of the banshee (since I don't like high pitched noises), nor perhaps the chimera (multiple genres aren't for me) nor am I the fire extinguisher (that's your job mod lol) for the flammes :lol: (j/k)

Mostly I find it's rewarding just to discover others' whose niche interests in areas, overlap with niche interests of mine like listening to string quartet music, or the few of us here (you too!) who play flute and have insights to share about that. So like the poster above, I'm a 'vivant' who lives and finds it nourishing to discover others who have insights and interesting recommendations on music, which by and large, no one around me where I live does


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

With regards to a specific area of classical music, I haven't taken up a strong role in a while. If someone asks about obscure classical era composers or wants to know a generally unheard of but nice sounding early music composer, I am always happy to name drop and share an example. Since I've been on this forum, I've expanded that into some odd obscure or not mainstream late romantic/early 20th century composers. 

So, I'm thoroughly ingrained in the "rare gem hunting" mentality around these parts, for almost all eras of music. Though I have not been discovering new things lately as much with the same enthusiasm, but focusing on another part of my listening interests: I also like to stay true to the music that is most full of raw emotion for me these days or that I have strong memories from, so I can have a bright spark of basic musical enthusiasm to share. 

Perhaps most significantly, for better or worse, I think I share a lot about myself personally, both in the community forum and in the larger forum/classical music discussion area(usually about how I came to be interested in a certain piece or about my listening history). I think this potentially sets a certain bar for self sharing around here either high or low depending on how you look at it. I was initially very wary of my tendency to do this, but now I'm comfortable that this has its place.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It says right under my username on the left :tiphat:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Good Heavens, I like all these posts---must be something wrong !


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Head_case said:


> Errr...I have a role?
> 
> Aw shucks. Why thank you
> 
> ...


You definitely have a strong string quartet music expertise and interest. Especially 20th century quartets.

On a more personal level, your views on matters musical or otherwise usually seem really balanced and also somewhat irreverent in expression. This can be both amusing and very good to learn from.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> It says right under my username on the left :tiphat:


Well,your colleague above seems to think there is more.
I think you should spread your usual good sense around this place.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*An Evolving Role!*

1. Humble dilettante:tiphat:
2. Enthusiast for middle-and-late period Romanticism, and early 20th C. Orchestral Music
3. Affable, card-carrying Wagnerian:trp:
4. Intermittent, abiding general Opera Fan-Dude
5. By turns humbled, honored, and grateful to be 
able to give back as part of The Leadership Team!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> It says right under my username on the left :tiphat:


Nope. That's a job. Just because you aren't getting paid...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think I have one, which is just fine by me.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Perhaps most significantly, for better or worse, I think I share a lot about myself personally, both in the community forum and in the larger forum/classical music discussion area(usually about how I came to be interested in a certain piece or about my listening history). I think this potentially sets a certain bar for self sharing around here either high or low depending on how you look at it. I was initially very wary of my tendency to do this, but now I'm comfortable that this has its place.


It's okay - just as long as you don't put your real name or your national insurance number as your forum name  

You definitely have a strong string quartet music expertise and interest. Especially 20th century quartets.



> On a more personal level, your views on matters musical or otherwise usually seem really balanced and also somewhat irreverent in expression. This can be both amusing and very good to learn from.


Oops. Lol.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a role? 

Well, I always try to do my utmost to support the case of Franz Joseph Haydn, in which I mirror real life. Also to share the love of Ludwig van Beethoven.

I have taken the role of argumentative dinosaur in the past, a role which I intend to stop playing. (The argumentative part, not the dinosaur, that is )

So what role will I take now? Only time can tell


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I could also don the mantle of a "resident Germanophile", but I know far too little for it. The German/Austrian musical tradition is a lifetime's worth of education all by itself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have one definable role, or an agenda. I don't mind who people like. I speak out on matters of politics when they creep up, and was very active in that area when it was tolerated in the past. I am a proponent of the music I like (generally everything from medieval/renaissance through late romanticism, excluding opera for the most part). I will throw in my 2 cents whenever I feel like it, and will usually make jabs about Wagner. Otherwise, lots of times I like to come on here to discover new composers and works I previously was unfamiliar with.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I don't think I have one, which is just fine by me.


Yeah you do. You are the baker bloke.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

My initial role was the newbie who wants to find out the most about classical music, which actually came true since I found out a lot about composers that I didn't know much about. Now I guess that I am just a dweller.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

To defend what is right and to make you think twice about what *great* _is_ or _should be._


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> Now I guess that I am just a dweller.


I think that's what defines most people that come on here. Just "learners." To be a learner is a noble role too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

kv466 said:


> To defend what is right and to make you think twice about what *great* _is_ or _should be._


I thought your role was to invoke the name of Glenn Gould as much as possible.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

DrMike said:


> I thought your role was to invoke the name of Glenn Gould as much as possible.


No, no. GG is second in _kv_'s esteem to Earl Wild. It's just that people badmouth GG more often.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah you do. You are the baker bloke.


Interesting that you should say that. I've considered starting a baking thread in which to share recipes, but I'll have to save that for when I have more time to write it all out, since I tend to keep recipes in my head.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Interesting. I have considered starting a baking thread in which to share recipes, but I'll have to save that for when I have more time to write it all out, since I tend to keep recipes in my head.


"But Wolfie, it is no use to anyone else 'in your head.' Write it down."


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

PetrB said:


> "But Wolfie, it is no use to anyone else 'in your head.' Write it down."


But my lack of concern for what might be of use to others is part of my charm!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

As it is elsewhere. The Centre of the Universe.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

My role is to pop in every now and then, say what Schubert I'm listening to*) and leave.

*now: Piano Trio no. 2


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> I have a role?
> 
> Well, I always try to do my utmost to support the case of Franz Joseph Haydn, in which I mirror real life. Also to share the love of Ludwig van Beethoven.
> 
> ...


I approve your role!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ramako said:


> I have a role?
> 
> Well, I always try to do my utmost to support the case of Franz Joseph Haydn, in which I mirror real life. Also to share the love of Ludwig van Beethoven.
> 
> ...


You systematically organize some interesting threads, and really make them work. The Haydn symphony thread, and the composer competition thread, and these are things which many really appreciate.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You systematically organize some interesting threads, and really make them work. The Haydn symphony thread, and the composer competition thread, and these are things which many really appreciate.


Absolutely agree. I'm sure many of us Today's Composers regulars would love another composer's competition round when you have the time to organise it, Ramako.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Why thank you. I was hoping the Haydn symphony threads would work, and they seem to be going well.

Re: the composer's competition, I gave up because the last few times we simply didn't have enough entries. Honestly, I would be willing to do it again if there was the interest, but unfortunately people must just be too busy or something.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My role is to add new jokes to the classical music jokes thread.
http://www.talkclassical.com/15068-most-incredibly-lame-classical.html
If I don't "Like" your joke, it's either because it's already been posted, or I don't consider it "classical music."
I personally have posted over 400 jokes to the thread, of which 1/4 are viola jokes.

I also submit rehearsal diary threads to the "Vocal Music" forum. Next week we start rehearsal on our all-Wagner concert.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I came on here to do a few things:

1. Learn more about opera and orchestral music.

2. Open up religious discussion, etc. (which hasn't really worked, because the Community forum is the wrong place, and no one really checks the groups' pages...)

3. Brighten people's days, loveliness, etc.

4. Most importantly, share my love for Bach, Ravel, and PUBLICLY WORSHIP MESSIAEN (and hope that you all will too )


That's all


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd say for me talking about classical music involves connecting it with other things I'm interested in. That's on this forum and in life too if I talk about this topic. There's all these connections.

So I like to talk about these things. History, politics, ideas, anecdotes, etc. I like the diversity of opinions on any given topic.

& did I mention ranting? But again I am desisting from doing that.

In terms of repertoire its a focus on instrumental music, esp. chamber. Aussie music too: http://www.talkclassical.com/5632-australian-composers.html. & I do like vocal/choral/opera, but much less than instrumental.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have no role but I think this is a good time as any for me to show my appreciation for this site and all who contribute to it. First off, I'd like to praise the mods - I'm guessing that their credentials for showing even-handedness and a natural kind of restraint prevent them from making more contributions on a day-to-day posting basis like the rest of us, despite the inevitable chomping at the bit on certain occasions. This forum is a largely happy mix of intellectualism, enthusiasm, haughtiness, partisanship, teasing, banter, helpful advice, off-kilter stuff and whatever else and, above all, refreshingly free from idiots and bad manners, whatever issues there may be between certain individuals from time to time. The fact that the vast majority come back year after year tells its own story - and for me it's probably the most enjoyable site I've regularly visited. I do sometimes wonder where some drifted off to, though - where's Rasa and one or two others?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> ... The fact that the vast majority come back year after year tells its own story - and for me it's probably the most enjoyable site I've regularly visited. ...


I agree and yes, in this kind of 'disposable' age, there's not many websites (I'd guess) that do have regulars as long term as this forum. That's not discounting new members who continually add to this site as well.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My role might that of Prodigal Son since I had been away for well over a year, but I am now creeping back in more and more, reading and posting when I should be doing other things. Still, it makes me feel good to know there are like minded individuals somewhere in the world, and that may ultimately be all our roles -- affirmation. This is also why we love our lists so much, though many do not grasp this.

Or I could be just role playing a beagle, tracking in mud once in a while and leaving little puddles in the corner.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I have no role but I think this is a good time as any for me to show my appreciation for this site and all who contribute to it. First off, I'd like to praise the mods - I'm guessing that their credentials for showing even-handedness and a natural kind of restraint prevent them from making more contributions on a day-to-day posting basis like the rest of us, despite the inevitable chomping at the bit on certain occasions. This forum is a largely happy mix of intellectualism, enthusiasm, haughtiness, partisanship, teasing, banter, helpful advice, off-kilter stuff and whatever else and, above all, refreshingly free from idiots and bad manners, whatever issues there may be between certain individuals from time to time. The fact that the vast majority come back year after year tells its own story - and for me it's probably the most enjoyable site I've regularly visited. I do sometimes wonder where some drifted off to, though - where's Rasa and one or two others?


Ditto. If I have a role here, it's probably to hold and defend controversial views with only my imagination for evidence.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

the guy who is constantly whining about other pianists, and if there is a discussion in piano related stuff - im there (-:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Defend Baroque and Classical Era Composers from the evil Romanticists and later only posters.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Being sarcastic, giving fake answers to questions and occasionally writing a long and in-depth summary or explanation of something.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum long enough to develop a role.

...Maybe that's my role: not having a role?


----------



## lorelei (Jan 14, 2013)

Still figuring that out


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

lorelei said:


> Still figuring that out


Does your future role include praising Ludwig?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

you goooot to stop with the Beethoven obsession.. we know you are a fan, but bah... please stop including him in everything you write. take part in some other discussions as well..


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> you goooot to stop with the Beethoven obsession.. we know you are a fan, but bah... please stop including him in everything you write. take part in some other discussions as well..


Noooo... where else can we find an outlet for our obsessions?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

i dont mean stop talking about your obsessions, you are free to discuss as you want. but constantly pointing out that your obsessed gets a bit ridiculous after a while. just like coag did for a while, mentioning ligeti in every single post.

no offence though


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> i dont mean stop talking about your obsessions, you are free to discuss as you want. but constantly pointing out that your obsessed gets a bit ridiculous after a while. just like coag did for a while, mentioning ligeti in every single post.
> 
> no offence though


I posted to a wolfie thread today, CAN YOU IMAGINE IT?!??!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jani said:


> I posted to a wolfie thread today, CAN YOU IMAGINE IT?!??!


It would only be awkward if you started talking about Beethoven in a thread unrelated to him.

And I mention Glazunov in a post unrelated to the whole subject. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'd define it as a role but my main purpose for joining & then for staying was to learn. I came to opera late & didn't know anything about anything except the fact that I loved it with a passion.

My role is still to learn as much as I can from the enthusiastic & knowledgeable members on here.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If I have any role here at Talkclassical, it's probably something like my screen name. That and ardent defender of 20th century music and atonality.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> If I have any role here at Talkclassical, it's probably something like my screen name. That and ardent defender of 20th century music and atonality.


Ahem. If atonality must be defended, it isn't worth defending.

[That's a paraphrase of something... I wonder what.]


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My role is to learn and appreciate


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ahem. If atonality must be defended, it isn't worth defending.
> 
> [That's a paraphrase of something... I wonder what.]


That's a fallacy. In the same lines I can say then "If liberty must be defended, it isn't worth defending."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> i dont mean stop talking about your obsessions, you are free to discuss as you want. but constantly pointing out that your obsessed gets a bit ridiculous after a while. just like coag did for a while, mentioning ligeti in every single post.
> 
> no offence though


You can never mention *Ligeti* or *Beethoven* enough.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Peace, Liberty, freedom - no sorry that's the wrong site.....and speach

Modern composition including Varese (of course)- with a gum tree antipodean flavour


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

My favorite thing to do is try to identify the mystery pieces in the identify section. It's a rare day though when I find a thread that both hasn't been replied to yet AND that I know the answer to, I get all giddy with excitement when I find one lol! Other than that I just like to find new music, and also sometimes read the crazy/indepth threads people post here


----------

